# Otto Miller Rd gravel grind, Scappoose, Oregon



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I haven't posted here in a while, so I figured I'm overdue. This ride headed out Portland towards Scappoose along HWY 30. No flats despite the crappy road surface. Once in Scappoose, the road turned upwards along Dutch Canyon Rd drifting past small quiet farms. Otto Miller Rd. branches off in what seemed like immediate steep gravel grades. Otto is a loose gravel road that climbs through pine forests, Christmas tree farms and smaller ranches hidden in the woods. Otto meets up with another gravel road, Dixie Mountain before returning to the pavement of Rocky Point Road.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice shots. 

What size of tire are you using for our gravel road rides?


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

A 27mm Challenge P-R. Fits a bit fatter than a true 27.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

bismo37 said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, so I figured I'm overdue. This ride headed out Portland towards Scappoose along HWY 30. No flats despite the crappy road surface. Once in Scappoose, the road turned upwards along Dutch Canyon Rd drifting past small quiet farms. Otto Miller Rd. branches off in what seemed like immediate steep gravel grades. Otto is a loose gravel road that climbs through pine forests, Christmas tree farms and smaller ranches hidden in the woods. Otto meets up with another gravel road, Dixie Mountain before returning to the pavement of Rocky Point Road.


Amazing shots, the winding roads are great!
And the clouds in the 3rd photo the clouds!! Amazing!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

looks very nice.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Kudos for those pics. They're extraordinary.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

sooo envious!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Too much green stuff!!!!!


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Looks awesome. I love the curvy road sign that flipped upside down. Gotta be really careful on roads like that!


----------

